# PVC Soil Spreader vs.



## nymickey (Jun 1, 2018)

OK ... for sure I'm overthinking this ... but what which would you use to level your Bermuda lawn ???
I've got a sand/compost mix and need to spread it and level it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I made the PVC level and it worked really well for my yard. Id think that field rake might be to traumatic on the yard.

I also bought a level rake from RR products and didnt care for that at all.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like to use a landscape rake to distribute the sand, then follow up with a drag mat like this or this for smoothing.

I have a leveling rake from R&R and it works well too, but I think it does better when incorporating smaller amounts of sand - when it has a good reference to solid ground. When using it on a thicker layer of sand it wants to dig in a little.

I have a drag broom from R&R that also works pretty well. It is less aggressive than the drag mat. It works much better than a regular push broom because it is heavy and doesn't have a tendency to bounce.

But dollar for dollar, I think it's hard to beat the drag mat.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a big thread on bermuda lawn leveling that may also give you some good ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I did not like using a rake because for me it kept on digging into the ground. I ended up using my push broom to spread and then a drag to level.


----------

